# Computer Monitor Display



## KenpoGirl (Jan 4, 2003)

Wonder if you guys could help me a bit.

What are your monitors set at 800x640 or 1024x768 or even higher?

I build sites every now and again, and I was wondering if anyone knew what the going size is these days.  

Thanks to everyone who posts.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 4, 2003)

I like a large screen

I also have a dual head Video card with two monitors

Good Luck


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2003)

I have 4 monitors.  2 set at 1024x768 1 set 1280x1024 and 1 that usually is at 800x600, but drops to 640x480 to check for lowres appearence.

Best bet is to build it dynamic, so it can adapt to the size of the views screen.  I optimize for 800x600 and 1024x768, with looks good at higher.  I try to keep it functional for those at 640x480, when possible.


----------



## thesensei (Jan 5, 2003)

but...i never set my web browser maximized.  i always need to see a little desktop behind it (just a quirk i guess, i'm always multitasking), so i am generally viewing pages at 800 X 600!

jb


----------



## Robbo (Jan 5, 2003)

1024x768, and I like to maximize my browser when open on a 17" monitor.

Rob


----------



## Elfan (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a 21 inch monitor but I almost never browse maximized.


----------



## Yari (Jan 5, 2003)

1260x768


/Yari


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 5, 2003)

1280 X 960 @ 85 Hrz.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Why?
> 
> 1280 X 960 @ 85 Hrz. *



Why?  Well my monitor is set at 800x600.  I find the font to small at the next level.  And because of that I design whatever pages I create for an 800 x 600 screen.  When I showed Mr. Hollywood what is to be London Martial Arts website ne mentioned that it was repeating to the right.  

Seeing how the pole is going I guess it's time to upgrade and "expand" my horizons as it were.  

LOL oh and Kaith, sadly I am just a beginner, so things like "making it dynamic"   are still beyond me.   Guess that's the next skill I learn.  

Thank you to everyone for your input.

Dot  :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *1280 X 960 @ 85 Hrz. *



Nothing special, just looked good while I set up this computer. I have no idea abotu the 85hrz, that just what my IRC sript said (I was to lasy to open up screen properties) and I copied it along with the rest.


----------

